# Favorite Pipe Welding Videos



## erikmannie (Mar 26, 2022)

I watch a lot of pipe welding videos on YouTube.

If I see one that is super helpful or amazing, I am going to post it here. I will also also tell why I think the video merits a link here.

I also encourage you to link an amazing pipe welding video.

In this first video, it looks to me like the welder is completely “in the zone”. Highlights include 5/32” 8010 downhill, close up shots of grinding down his starts, absolutely amazing skills & tips on how to deal with the 6 o’clock position.


----------

